# Cats are the better photogs



## Marsu42 (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh my, the net is about to be flooded with another type of pictures: cat- and dog-cams! Maybe birdcams will be next? I have to admit I always found the idea intriguing and would like to have access to a 24/7 horse-cam.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWofshPDFMA
http://petapixel.com/2015/03/23/catstacam-turns-your-cat-into-an-instagram-photog/

Is anyone here using such a device yet?


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 25, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Oh my, the net is about to be flooded with another type of pictures: cat- and dog-cams! Maybe birdcams will be next? I have to admit I always found the idea intriguing and would like to have access to a 24/7 horse-cam.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWofshPDFMA
> http://petapixel.com/2015/03/23/catstacam-turns-your-cat-into-an-instagram-photog/
> ...


My friend put one on the cat's collar. The cat went outside and lost the collar. She bought another one in the hope that in the cat's patrol, that she would be able to spot the first one. The cat went outside and lost the second collar.....


----------



## candyman (Mar 25, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, the net is about to be flooded with another type of pictures: cat- and dog-cams! Maybe birdcams will be next? I have to admit I always found the idea intriguing and would like to have access to a 24/7 horse-cam.
> ...




ha,ha,ha....not funny for your friend but.....sorry, I had to laugh.
It is actually interesting to see what the cat is up to when walking in the neighborhood...isn't it? May give some eye-openers
Soon, you discover the cat witnessed a crime....oh my : ....nice starter for a movie scenario


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 27, 2015)

Funnily enough . . . (but nowhere near as funny as Don's story) I was only thinking the other day how interesting it would be to see where my cat goes.

When we went on holiday once we got a call from the local pub (1 mile away) to say he had been there every night and could we come and collect him. He had become quite a favourite with the regulars. Now they've knocked it down and built yet another Tesco (Boo hiss!) on the site I wonder where his "local" is now.


----------



## zim (Apr 27, 2015)

and sound.... imagine! 

Although I suspect all we would get is a single 'still' image and hear a lot of snoring ;D


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 27, 2015)

zim said:


> and sound.... imagine!
> 
> Although I suspect all we would get is a single 'still' image and hear a lot of snoring ;D



I was going to put it on the cat not me


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> ... The cat went outside and lost the second collar.....


I suppose your friend does not understand cats 
The cat did not lose the collar but just got rid of it. 
You know the novel "Felidae" by Akif Pirincci? "Men are just can-openers"


----------



## zim (Apr 27, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > and sound.... imagine!
> ...



;D ;D ;D ;D Good one!


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 27, 2015)

zim said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 27, 2015)

apparently, the big cats have been into photography for years.... (not my pictures)


----------



## candyman (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> apparently, the big cats have been into photography for years.... (not my pictures)




Your signature is more right than ever! ;D


----------



## markhbfindlay (Apr 27, 2015)

I'd love a camera and GPS device for our cats, but the problem is they are just too good at getting rid of collars... I once tried one on one of our fiendish pair. Gone within a day (fortunately without expensive cam). The devices still seem to be too large in any case, and liable to get caught up on undergrowth etc, although the BBC produced a couple of amazing programmes featuring cats with cams and GPS. Revealed quite a lot about these actually quite mysterious creatures.


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't need one for mine.

She is sleeping on the couch, sleeping on the bed, sleeping in the middle of the hall, sleeping on the bath mat by the air register, a pause to eat. a pause to use the litterbox, visit the resident human for a spell... repeat. 

If reincarnation exists, I want to come back as a cared for kitty or dog.


----------



## yorgasor (Apr 27, 2015)

Great, soon we'll be hearing about lawsuits against people who installed cat cams, and then the cats happened to be watching the neighbors sunbathing in the backyard, or up by their window looking inside.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> apparently, the big cats have been into photography for years.... (not my pictures)



Very nice collection, thank you for digging these out and posting here!



yorgasor said:


> Great, soon we'll be hearing about lawsuits against people who installed cat cams, and then the cats happened to be watching the neighbors sunbathing in the backyard, or up by their window looking inside.



That's a very interesting point, and surely this will debated sooner or later: If you fit your pet with a cam and it "happens" to stumple into off-limit areas - are you as responsible as deliberately flying/steering a drone across your neighbor's wife while topless sunbathing? Can I frame you by grabbing your cat-cam-pet and throwing it across the fence of the White House or Area 51  ?


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 17, 2015)

There is a strong argument against letting cats go outside period, due to the damage they cause to native wildlife. In parts of the eastern hemisphere where wildcats (their ancestor) are native, they also endanger the native wildcat by hybridizing with it. I would tend to agree with this argument myself.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 18, 2015)

MrFotoFool said:


> There is a strong argument against letting cats go outside period, due to the damage they cause to native wildlife.



That's true, and the reason why hunters around here (Germany) are very eager to shoot any unguarded cat (or dog, btw) they encounter.

I don't know about the radius of a cat though, for example if you have one cat on a farm with greenland around it, the cat is unlikely to encounter any protected wildlife but probably chases mice and rats as ordered.


----------



## danski0224 (May 18, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> ...but probably chases mice and rats *as ordered*.



You obviously are a dog person.

;D


----------



## Marsu42 (May 18, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but probably chases mice and rats *as ordered*.
> ...



Actually I've come to discover I'm neither, I like vegetarians better. I'm a (wild) horse person outside and rabbit and guinea pig person at home . All of these are absolutely oblivious to any orders, which imho is excellent behavior ... but their problem too, as indeed most humans aren't ready to deal with this.

So my "as ordered" was ironical, I just forgot the smiley


----------

